# New garage need tips on kitting it out



## elppa (Feb 17, 2012)

New (to me) house with double garage. Need tips on the racking/kit to fill it up with. Got a lot of bits and bobs so need to start with the shevling. Don't want to spend a fortune on tat I'll never use, just quality items that will be useful and last that are good value.

I've seen this stuff www.bigdug.co.uk but not sure, sure somebody else can come up with something better. Not fussed if I should be buying second hand kit, in fact I would prefer this as usually good value and better quality than new, if anyone has things they are selling?


----------



## Bmthnick1981 (Sep 29, 2010)

I've just put 2 x bays of Big Dug racking in my garage. Quite pleased with it. Went with the bays that come with 15 x clear boxes so can store everything away but still see where it is!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Costco do some nice big shelving units. 

Not sure on price mind.


----------



## elppa (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Nick. Can you share the product codes?

Will need to check out Costco, not a member so will be £20 extra. Do you have a link to them or some pics, don't have access to their site. 

Cheers.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Costco have fantastic shelving units the chrome plated ones are fantastic value, first thing 4double fluorescent lights with day light tubes 6500k


----------



## elppa (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Derek

Right forgive me ignorance where is the best place to get them from?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi if it is the lighting units I went to a Electrical Factor by TLC Direct do them high frequency ones then bulbs was £2.10 plus Vat for daylight ones they are great got them from Edmonds electrical


----------



## elppa (Feb 17, 2012)

Grand, will check it out tonight. Already have 2 Fluro lights in there but I do need more as have bulky beams.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

elppa said:


> Grand, will check it out tonight. Already have 2 Fluro lights in there but I do need more as have bulky beams.


The Daylight tubes make a fantastic difference and Stanley do a good range of storage units wall and floor black with silver doors sturdy and look fantastic


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Got the Bigdug shelving in my shed great stuff, converted an office cupboad for detailing eqiupment in the garage:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

simon i notice that you got a nilfisk fitting and the lances are a m22. is the nilfisk one a adapter that youv made up to use the other lances with a nilfisk?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

The one thing I would say is work out how much storage you need, then buy more! You will no doubt run out and need more than you would initially think.


----------



## elppa (Feb 17, 2012)

I was planning on figuring out how big the garage was and using that as the template for storage 

I know what you mean, think something like 2 big dugs to start with and go from there.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Another option is to build some - then it can be sized to fit perfectly into the space you have:

http://woodgears.ca/storage/shelving.html


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

cobra said:


> Another option is to build some - then it can be sized to fit perfectly into the space you have:
> 
> http://woodgears.ca/storage/shelving.html


Easier just to buy some London Brackets and a sheet of 18mm ply cut down to the shelf depth required :thumb:.


----------



## Catho (Nov 18, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Was the little fella (behind the door) holding it open for you.....or hiding?? :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Office furniture is worth a look. I have a 2 cabinets in mine which came from an office and we're about to bin 12 metal filing cabinets which need only some MDF or similar to make shelving - no room to store so they have to go


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Any good?

Currently £10 thinking of some to tidy up my shed etc

http://www.diy.com/nav/rooms/storag...obal-4-Shelf-Unit-Black-9796509?icamp=HP_nom4


----------



## K82R (Feb 2, 2012)

A210 AMG said:


> Any good?
> 
> Currently £10 thinking of some to tidy up my shed etc
> 
> http://www.diy.com/nav/rooms/storag...obal-4-Shelf-Unit-Black-9796509?icamp=HP_nom4


Just picked one up at the weekend, good for the money, a little flimsy.

Can store two 12" box files per shelf. Nice for detailing equipment.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Catho said:


>


Was the little fella (behind the door) holding it open for you.....or hiding?? :lol:[/QUOTE]

He was holding the door for his dear old dad :lol:

Wondered if anyone would notice him there


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

sean20 said:


> simon i notice that you got a nilfisk fitting and the lances are a m22. is the nilfisk one a adapter that youv made up to use the other lances with a nilfisk?


The adapter was for the snow foam lance and an old bosch pressure washer that I had. Retired it off when I got a Kranzle but kept the adapter just in case :thumb:


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

id get down to b&q big shelf for ten quid what more could you want


----------



## elppa (Feb 17, 2012)

I had a look at the B&Q fare and to be honest it is very flimsy which is not ideal, I want something that will last. Good idea for cheapness but bang for your buck really depends on how long you want something to be useful to you.


----------



## Steve-H (Feb 28, 2012)

Not sure how widely available it is but where I used to works they bought a load of army surplus shelving. Really sturdy (as you'd expect from her maj's finest) not to bad on price either. Would look at some myself if I had a garage with space for it.

Good luck with the search. 

Steve


----------



## DamianBPhoto (Jun 23, 2010)

Macro are doing some dead cheap garage shelving atm. Cost £25 for 6ft by 4 ft by 1ft deep. Metal frame and wooden shelves


----------



## elppa (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Damian, I've ordered up a couple from Makro, hopefully should get them soon, seem like a total bargain and very solid!


----------



## elppa (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I got my Makro storage and I'm very happy with the result. It took me 4 hours to clear out the garage and sort things out, sorry there are no before photo's, but here is what I have now. It's much better. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------

